# turnip prices 636!



## headstone (Apr 21, 2020)

hey guys! turnip prices on my island are 636!

please comment below your name and island name, and i'll DM you the code when its your turn!

all i ask is 99k bell entry fee! thank you!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 21, 2020)

I’m Liam from star fall. I’ll love to come!! Thanks


----------



## Odette (Apr 21, 2020)

Odette from Beauvoir, I'd love to come


----------



## chrisbeta03 (Apr 21, 2020)

Christian from Zushi!


----------



## ImaTrexRawrXD (Apr 21, 2020)

Can i come? JOSEPH from Isla Trexa.


----------



## kikoola (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm in!!!!!!!!!!

I will reply on pm with my details because I have a stalker on here...


----------



## Kitcatsandy (Apr 21, 2020)

May I come please I'm Sandy from Salem!


----------



## buny (Apr 21, 2020)

Rie of Cinnabon!!


----------



## eremurus (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to come is possible! I'm ZX from Tortuga.


----------



## Tickles (Apr 21, 2020)

Nina from Strawbebby, would love to visit!


----------



## dwojo68 (Apr 21, 2020)

hello, would like to visit your island dm me.


----------



## micchan (Apr 21, 2020)

micchan from ALFHEIM, I’d like to visit!


----------



## digimon (Apr 21, 2020)

i’d love to visit! idil from clover


----------



## Sami (Apr 21, 2020)

Sami from Xenia, please!!


----------



## gudetamae (Apr 21, 2020)

Nadia from Okinawa. Would love to drop by


----------



## EpicBunny (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi! Aubrey from Utopia. Can I please come to your island! Thank you!


----------



## pochacco (Apr 21, 2020)

daniela from bunny please :]


----------



## Shadow Star (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to come by if possible! Thanks!

Daffodil from Terabithia


----------



## brangein (Apr 21, 2020)

Arya, Fairytail thanks!


----------



## ConiBear (Apr 21, 2020)

thanks for posting, i'm not coming anymore


----------



## Huggles (Apr 21, 2020)

Huggles from paradise


----------



## snowchone (Apr 21, 2020)

Samara from Lullabye! Thanks!
Edit: nvm, I’ve sold mine! Thanks anyways and good luck!


----------



## chrisbeta03 (Apr 21, 2020)

kikoola said:


> I'm in!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will reply on pm with my details because I have a stalker on here...



wutttt, have you reported them to the mods?  stay safe


----------



## seikoshi (Apr 21, 2020)

Aisha from Iri! 

thank you for this!


----------



## edrinaline (Apr 21, 2020)

hello! im Edrin from Moonrise! i’d like to come if you’re still available! and may i pay the 99k after i sell!


----------



## pacs (Apr 21, 2020)

yes please
pacs from pacsville


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 21, 2020)

Ign courtney from sunny grove


----------



## sheepyton (Apr 21, 2020)

Are you still taking people? IGN Pearl from Memento.


----------



## edrinaline (Apr 21, 2020)

may i also make 3 trips in exchange for 3 bags of 99k!


----------



## chriss (Apr 21, 2020)

Chris from Solitude
Nevermind I found an island to sell on.
Ty for the opportunity though!


----------



## Phil (Apr 21, 2020)

May I come? I'll be waiting patiently. Thanks!

Xiko from Lorwyn


----------



## jessicat_197 (Apr 21, 2020)

Jessicat from Dollhouse c:


----------



## seasighed (Apr 21, 2020)

If you're still taking people I'm July from Duwang !!!


----------



## drifloon (Apr 21, 2020)

Mint from Sealand (can I pay right after?) Only to fill that money bag slot with another stack of turnips. :'D


----------



## DPBattle (Apr 21, 2020)

Kavy from Esfera

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



drifloon said:


> Mint from Sealand (can I pay right after?) Only to fill that money bag slot with another stack of turnips. :'D


You can empty your pocket at the ABD and bring 99k without using a pocket slot


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 21, 2020)

DPBattle said:


> Kavy from Esfera
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020
> 
> ...


I forgot to fill my pocket and made that mistake.. whoops lol


----------



## kikoola (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you...that was the quickest wait I've ever had to sell turnips (and the best priced island I've been to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## ekevinn (Apr 21, 2020)

Kev from Druzy, thanks!


----------



## Nooblord (Apr 21, 2020)

Name: SEM
Island name: Wits’ End


----------



## electtric_kat (Apr 21, 2020)

Pikachu from Alola.
I would love to come if you are still open.


----------



## drifloon (Apr 21, 2020)

DPBattle said:


> Kavy from Esfera
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020
> 
> ...



Yes but I still need the pocket slot to put down the money bag. Np, I'll do it. Was just wondering that's all.


----------



## spicequeen17 (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi! I'm Jenna from Jennovia


----------



## Bigs (Apr 21, 2020)

Invite please


----------



## mwgiii (Apr 21, 2020)

If you make it this far down, I would love to come.

mwgiii from Kani


----------



## NevesTis (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to visit. 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020

I'm Renee, from the Luna Isles.


----------



## Kaaww (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi! May I join? I only have 1 load.


----------



## Con (Apr 21, 2020)

Would love to come. Conor from Corona


----------



## jzwang0 (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks for doing this! Jeff from bora bora


----------



## Ghostfish (Apr 21, 2020)

Manny from Kephalonia

I'd like to come over


----------



## Shadowhunter (Apr 21, 2020)

If your island is still open I'd love to come by and sell my turnips. Craig from Lian Yu


----------



## headstone (Apr 21, 2020)

alright guys i'm not taking anymore after this post! going to work very hard to get everyone in in time!!


----------



## Reaper3201430 (Apr 21, 2020)

May I come if you're still around? Pumpkin from October

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020

Sorry, just seen your last post


----------



## phoenixmaiden (Apr 21, 2020)

Are you still accepting guests?

Dani from Hogsmeade

Nevermind. Just saw your post.


----------

